# Pierce track bike c 1913(?)



## Dale Brown (Feb 7, 2018)

Thought you folks might enjoy seeing this bike that has been on my shop wall for 20 years at least.  

I was told that this bike was awarded by Frank Kramer as the first prize at a race in the Salt Palace Velodrome. That would put it pre-1913 the year that that facility was closed (due to fire?) 

As you can see, it is completely original save tires and bar tape. It has its original Brooks saddle (in it's last days...) The nickel on the forks is amazingly good, although patina'ed in other places. 

I thought it had no serial number but I see faint traces on top RH of bbkt shell.

Thanks
Dale


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2018)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2018)

This is an Angola Pierce so it is 1918 or later. An awesome Kramer Special! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## Bozman (Feb 7, 2018)

Fantastic!



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam (Feb 7, 2018)

The screws in the badge sure make it look bad---sorry to nit-pick but the close up is really in your face.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 7, 2018)

On Topic!


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice Looking Original PIERCE!!!!!
Love It!!!


----------



## hellobuddy (Feb 7, 2018)

beautiful, perfect bike, now on my wish list!


----------



## gkeep (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice condition, that blue is a great color!


----------



## Dale Brown (Feb 7, 2018)

sam said:


> The screws in the badge sure make it look bad---sorry to nit-pick but the close up is really in your face.




Ah ha! I never noticed! Doh! These digital pics are so good these days that they expose things never seen in person... So Phillips head was maybe not invented yet?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 7, 2018)

Dale Brown said:


> Ah ha! I never noticed! Doh! These digital pics are so good these days that they expose things never seen in person... So Phillips head was maybe not invented yet?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

Can you show us a picture of the serial number? Very Cool Bike - Great pics as well.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This is an Angola Pierce so it is 1918 or later. An awesome Kramer Special! V/r Shawn




Must Agree; Serial Number WILL Narrow Down the Time Period!!  Looks Just Like Mine; Except It in Original Condition!!!!


----------



## gben (Feb 8, 2018)

Dale Brown said:


> Ah ha! I never noticed! Doh! These digital pics are so good these days that they expose things never seen in person... So Phillips head was maybe not invented yet?




   It is not the type of screw(i see both a phillips and a standard screw) , but that it has screws at all, rivets probably held the badges on originally so the badge on this bike may not be original to it and can not be used to reliably date the bike. Parts are easily swapped out over the years, but the stamped-in serial number on the frame is a solid bit of evidence if it can be seen.

     With the prices of some old bicycles up so high I would not be surprised if some profiteers fake serial numbers too as has been done in automobile and motorcycle collecting( I have seen first-hand a guy weld-up the numbers on a frame of a few British motorcycles and re-stamp them). This bike has a pretty good looking patina, so I am guessing it has not been through any sort of restoration-mill or a lot of parts-swapping.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 8, 2018)

gben said:


> It is not the type of screw(i see both a phillips and a standard screw) , but that it has screws at all, rivets probably held the badges on originally so the badge on this bike may not be original to it and can not be used to reliably date the bike. Parts are easily swapped out over the years, but the stamped-in serial number on the frame is a solid bit of evidence if it can be seen.
> 
> With the prices of some old bicycles up so high I would not be surprised if some profiteers fake serial numbers too as has been done in automobile and motorcycle collecting( I have seen first-hand a guy weld-up the numbers on a frame of a few British motorcycles and re-stamp them). This bike has a pretty good looking patina, so I am guessing it has not been through any sort of restoration-mill or a lot of parts-swapping.



I doubt that the serial numbers on this have been faked. Yes, the badge has been replaced.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 8, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I doubt that the serial numbers on this have been faked. Yes, the badge has been replaced.




Guys,Guys,,,,IT's an Angola Bike; What's the Problem 1918-1930??!!!
It's Still a Great Bike!!!
Scrape Off the Paint on the Top Right Side of BB, and YOU Will See the Numbers!!!


----------

